# Traffic Jams + Frigid Temps+ Snowstorms = A Record Low



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> View attachment 57937


Been there diesel. She's really not a fan of traffic jams. I avg. 25mpg around town in cold and 30mpg once it's at least 30F. 10mpg easy with traffic jam creeping along.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I feel your pain as since winter has set in my Eco's avg. mpg, with snow tires and Chicago traffic jams has dropped to 37.2.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My typical weekly drive is less than 2.5miles one way, my engine never gets fully warmed up even with remote start. Quite often my 1LT DIC is reading less than 10mpg with an average speed I could beat walking. 

Fighting those numbers above I still average 29mpg all winter and 37mpg all summer(pump calculated).


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow and I thought my 20mpg was low.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Another 8 weeks and we can start getting our averages back up.. Any time I see my average in the 20's -30's it almost makes me cry,, My average since August is almost down to 47 .. But , our mileage would worse in any other car


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It always makes me smile again when I think of my old 04' Cavalier which would get at best 32MPG HWY with the wind at my back and would be high teens low 20's in town in the cold winter.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

All next week the high is barely suppose to get to 10 degrees. I am sooooo over winterrrrr already.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so over hearing the words "polar vortex" in the news every time it gets cold.

On the bright side, for those of us that like diesel clatter, it sticks around a little longer before it tapers off in this kind of cold.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Know the feeling -4 here. My mileage has dropped to filling every four days to 3 1/2. loosing around 100 miles a tank.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am done even checking my mileage until the temps come back up. I know they are not good so why put myself through the disappointment.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> I am done even checking my mileage until the temps come back up. I know they are not good so why put myself through the disappointment.


Lol! I feel the same way.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My overall winter average has been about 38.6 MPG. Still pretty good, considering.


----------

